# New Titles



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I had an email this weekend that one of my owners, Mariellen, and her girl, E-Lally got their 3rd leg for their CDX with 195.5, 1st place! They were the only ones to qualify in Open A









She also finished her Rally Advanced title







Mariellen and Lally do such a nice job, I'm very proud of them


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Woooo-hooo Maryellen and E-Lally!!!!







Awesome job!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yay Mariellen and Lally!! They are a fun team to watch!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great job! The Triton team does it again. Way to Go!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW BIG Congratulations.. very impressive score. Way to go Mariellen & E-Lally!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: WOW BIG Congratulations.. very impressive score. Way to go Mariellen & E-Lally!!!


I second that!!









We need pictures!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Awesome job. I am sure they looked impressive.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Great news Trish







I bet it was at the Woodstock show we were in.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody







I think they did super









Chris, think she said Fox Valley







Would have to check the email again-think it was 2 weeks ago









This past weekend they went to a Personal Protection Event-it was called Streetwise Personal Protection. It was new to me, sounded interesting. They did a Novice Obedience which they got 2nd place in. They then won 1st Place in a freestyle class. For the obedience they had to heel and weave around cones,sit/down stays with distractions like cans thrown at them, all sorts of stuff-Lally did super. The dog had to work and remain calm. Then the freestyle they had 2 minutes to do a routine. She did open jumps, dumbbell work, different things. Said it was a blast


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Great scores! Congratulations to another Triton pup and trainer!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations to Trish







, Lally







and Mary Ellen







! It is great to see our working dogs in the AKC ring where they can be ambassadors. The CDX is difficult and that is a great score!

Lee


----------

